# Found a dog today



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

My dad found a little poodle and maybe maltese mix. She is the cutest! He said she was just wandering in cirlces on a country road near our house. He stopped at all the nearby houses and no one claimed her or knew of anyone who owned her. I posted on craigslist and kijiji.. we are thinking she was dumped though. It happens all the time out where we live- we get tons of cats dumped every year. 

I hope that if her owner really lost her and is looking for her that she reads the newspapers and looks online for our posts. I would want someone to do the same for me if they found one of my babies.

Any other tips on where to post so if her owner is looking for her we can get them back together?

Here are a few photos of her and Sophie playiing- my dad says they are having a riot together.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a cutie! What are you gonna do if nobody claims her??


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know!! I am hoping my dad will keep her.. he seems to really like her. He already talked about naming her haha he is such a softy


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is gorgeous!!
Such a fluffball with the sweetest wee face.
Hope you find her owner or if no your dad keeps her, hehe!!
She does look like she is having lots of fun with Sophie.

Maybe put a pic up in your local vets and any shops that would allow you to?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Great idea! I just wanna do everything I can incase she is indeed someones loved pet! 

I would be heartbroken if someone kept my Chloe or Nora thinking they weren't wanted.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

shes a dote, did she look well cared for cos she looks great


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry if I missed this - but did you have her scanned for a microchip ?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Sorry if I missed this - but did you have her scanned for a microchip ?


Ah good thinkin Alan!!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you clip her face? If not someone did. Makes you think she is just lost. Did you contact the spca the local vet? Hope it all turns out fine.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww she is cute, hope she finds her owners if she is lost or if she has been dumped maybe your dad could keep her................!

Try asking at your nearest vets.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

My dad said she seems a good weight.. just a little dirty (I think he gave her a bath).

Good Idea Alan!! Do I have to pay to have them to scan?? I will take her tomorrow... just got done making some fliers.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Cathryn she is gorgeous! She looks like such a little character.
I hope you find her owners but if not I hope your dad keeps her!!! x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Cathryn,

No you shouldn't have to pay. The local pound should have a scanner on hand, maybe they can swipe it over her for you.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awr shes a cutie i hope you find her owners x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she belonged to someone and got out. Her face has been clipped and her paws, as someone pointed out. That coat would be very matted if she hadn't been cared for. And she looks to be in good body condition, not skinny, so she hasn't been out long and has been well fed.

I'd take a picture of her to your local grooming shops and see if anyone recognizes her. Also tape up a picture at the local vets. And of course the humane society. Maybe put a found ad in your local newspaper. Hopefully she has a microchip!

If nobody claims her, she looks like she'd be a great little dog for your dad.  

Brodysmom


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

This looks very much like a Chinese Crested - Powder Puff to me. Absolutely adorable!!  I hope the owner is out there and looking for her.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

What a sweetie how cud u ever leave that little thing x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there a community center or shopping place with a bullitan board ? Maybe post a note "found doggie". Good Luck --she went to the right place to get lost--she appears to be having fun !!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

It does look like a powder puff chinese crested.I hope no one ain't out there missing there baby.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw Cathryn, what a sweetie!!! Hope you guys find the owner or your Dad gets to keep the little doll. Good thinking Alan about the microchip. They will not charge you!!! Keep us posted honey!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She's a little cutie pie! Thank heaven your dad picked her up and she didn't get hit by a car or something. That is how we got my grandparents dog, D'Artagnan. He just wondered into our yard one day and after about a month no one claimed him..and we had already named him anyway lol.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

What a cutie!!!let us know any updates!!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am going to clean her up tonight! Called the local vet and I am taking her first thing in the morning to get checked for a microchip,

Made some signs too that I am going to post around town. I meet her tonight I'll take some more pics


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Update: Finally met her in person... def, think she is a chinese crested mix... she is bigger build than chloe but chloe is taller.. The little thing has stumpy legs hehehe

She has a great temperment...right now they are all wrestling.

My dad had to cut a flea collar off of her it was so tight and has burrs matted so close to her skin I can;t even cut them off without risking cutting her skin.. she doesn't know any commands and def. doesnt come when called lol. She is totally NOT house trained either.. but is a total sweety. I am taking her to get scanned tomorrow maybe they will shave off her matts.. if not I will take her to get groomed.. i am sure they are painful as they are in her armpits


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha wow the ears are so funny lmao! what a cutie


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

catalat said:


> Update: Finally met her in person... def, think she is a chinese crested mix... she is bigger build than chloe but chloe is taller.. The little thing has stumpy legs hehehe
> 
> She has a great temperment...right now they are all wrestling.
> 
> My dad had to cut a flea collar off of her it was so tight and has burrs matted so close to her skin I can;t even cut them off without risking cutting her skin.. she doesn't know any commands and def. doesnt come when called lol. She is totally NOT house trained either.. but is a total sweety. I am taking her to get scanned tomorrow maybe they will shave off her matts.. if not I will take her to get groomed.. i am sure they are painful as they are in her armpits


Chinese Crested are usually taller, she doesnt look like my old powderpuff saber. But with no house training or commands plus the matts. I would bet money she was dumped and no longer wanted. which is a crime cause she looks like a sweetie. I believe if her real owner isnt found, Im sure your dad will give her an awesome home. What names do you guys have picked out?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is adorable


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I bet she was dumed to if she is in that bad of shape poor little thing I hope yall keep her and give her a good home.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya I feel bad! I just spent the last hour cutting some matts out.. she was such a good girl and sat so still

Even if she ran away I guess the she could have gotten the matts just from roaming.. but I drove down the road he found her and there are not too many houses on it... its WAY out in the country. Trying not to get my hopes up.

Her temperment is sooo sweet.. she is too funny she wont sleep in our living room she just lays on my dad's shirt by the laundry room. As for names my dad really likes Saphire. We shall see.. she is a big ball of fluff

I wonder what breed she is! What do you guys+gals think


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm beting some kind of poodle mix. She's so cute. The poor thing


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

she really is beautiful xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww she really is gorgeous!
Just want to cuddle her.

Hope you get some answers soon.
x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

she is adorable..
I have found a few pets & have found there owners by calling into local radio stations & having them say found dog please call....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aw, she is adorable!Im kinda hoping she was dumped tho so your Dad can keep her!!
She looks like a mongrel to me. Can see crested, poodle, maybe even maltese in there?


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

It does look like she was dumped. On her paws (or it might just be the picture) it looks like someone had her groomed a while ago... With the US the way it is, people are dumping animals all over due to not being able to afford to keep them. 

She's a cutie anyways.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Took her to the vet this morning and they fixed her up and cleaned out all the hair in her little ears. No microchip though
One of the techs thinks she might look like a dog that is constantly getting out who lived down the road. Not too convinced its the same dog because where we found her was about 7 miles next town over... i don't even think she would have made it to this way backroad without getting hit. It would have meant she would have had to walk through an entire town and travel down a very busy road them turn down a side road.. I just don't see how it is possible as my dad found her walking in cirlces in the center of the road-but I guess anything could have happened!

I stopped at the house they told me she might belong to but know one answered... they have a business so I took the number and left a message.

We shall see!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Whatever happens, she's lucky she bumped into you, Cathryn !


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Alan! I just really want to return her if her owners are good people who really are worried and care about her.

I just hope her owners aren't careless people who just let her wander and don't give a crap  It will break my heart because she is such a sweet little dog.

I don't wanna drive down the road one day and see her dead, because she was hit by a car. Just hoping for the best for her, but also know how people are these days.

The little furrball is snuggled right up next to me now... I hate waiting- I get more attached LOL...


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope everything turns out OK for her.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

She looks brushed because I bathed and brushed her lol.

But yes she does look like she has been groomed once before, which makes me think there is hope for an owner.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My neighbor lets his dogs run loose and I just want to smack him with a two by four. 

I hope the owners turn out to be responsible and the dog simply bolted away from them ( actually I hope they don't turn up and your dad keeps her, but I shouldn't say that  )


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

haha me too alan!

but you are right.. maybe she ran out the door or slipped out of her owners arm...or maybe someone was babysitting her and she got confused and tried to find her owner.. you just never know!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so glad your dad found her...she is a cutie. We hope he would adopt her too if her family doesn't claim her.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

jazzman said:


> My neighbor lets his dogs run loose and I just want to smack him with a two by four.
> 
> I hope the owners turn out to be responsible and the dog simply bolted away from them ( actually I hope they don't turn up and your dad keeps her, but I shouldn't say that  )


I have to agree with you. No one should let there dog run around unsupervised. They could get hurt or worse KILLED!! 

I also hope the owners don't show up. Then she can have a nice loving home to be in.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Have you heard from those people yet?

She could have a lovely home to go back to and just got out. I know that if one of my 2 got out I'd want someone to try to find me.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Awww poor thing wanderin around all confused. It does sound somewhat like a dumping situation if she truly was wandering just one area, but who knows. 

Also if it were me I would not post pictures of her up. Or give too much of a description. I don't know what your area was like but I don't trust people to be honest. I would say found small dog or something like that and ASK for description given by caller. if its their dog they'll know what she looks like. I posted ads and left my name at a bunch of vets offices around and a few pet stores as well but I didn't post up flyers with details/picture because some people will just try to get a free dog or around here people will use smaller dogs as bait for fighting dogs etc etc. I figure if your dog is missing YOU should be proactive in finding it as well. If my dogs went missing I'd have flyers up and notified every vet and shelter around within hours.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

No word yet. I called the county dog control officer and gave them my name and number..also called the county dog officer in the next county over. They didn't have any word on a missing dog that fit her description.

I have contacted 3 local shelters and no one has reported her missing either. 

In all my online postings i didn't attach any photos of her or her description. Just described the area we found her in.. and said that the owner must be able to identify color, sex, size etc in order to claim. She is so cute I don't want some weirdo saying it is their dog when it's not.

I am in contact with a local shelter, they are going to keep me posted and get the word out. 

Just got an email from someone on craigslist saying "Considering the road you found her on, I would say she was dumped!".. but we won't give up!

Also left my name at the local vets (they checked her and she was not microchipped) ...and posted two flyers in nearby corner store and a grocery store. The town we live in is sooooo small.. it's the only two big places lol.. we live in the BOONS!

Not sure there is much more I can do but wait? You guys agree?


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

goodluck hope your dad gets to keep her.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep, just wait. You've done what you should! Is your dad wanting/willing to keep her?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, despite the project she would be he is more than willing to give her a home if we are unable to locate her family! Even though, she pees and poos everywhere and doesn't no any commands we still love the little furball. My dad wants to take her to get groomed.. but I keep telling him to hold off on all that stuff because I don't want him to become too attached. She could very well be going back home any day.. although we would love for her to stay, it wouldn't be fair to her owners. Like I said if it were my dogs I would want the person who found them to do everything in their power to contact me.

Sophie already loves her.. they act like they are sisters. I keep telling Sophie that Floofy may very well have a home that she may go back to... but she won't listen hahah hence this photo


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok...I'm just teary-eyed right now....if that is not the sweetest picture and how attached they have become already. I do hope for all the best....for her and for you and your dad....She is adorable


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, nothing left to do but wait.
It's such a tough call - but I think you are doing the right thing.
She isn't suffering from the looks of things .

I would think after the Holiday you can decide whether to take the signs down and get on with life


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya I agree.. I don't think her life is too hard here LOL

My parents split up this past summer.. and my dad was going through a terrible time. Sophie has been his little pride and joy- she really helped him through everything. So this Thanksgiving my dad and I planned a special camping trip to take our minds off the fact that it will be a very different time of the year not having the family together on the holliday.. so if Floofy's family is looking they better call soon lol.. or else she is going to have to come camping with us this weekend- I am sure she won't mind it though, she will get to play on the trails and come hiking with us. She already loves playing in the yard. I tried taking her out back with the girls (of course on a leash because she doesn't listen)... she had a riot.. but was biting the leash and yanking it.. such a monster floofy!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

If you think about it if she was turned over to a shelter they only wait a little while, near me I think its only a 3 day stray hold before they put them up for adoption! 
Not that I think if her family contacted you after 5 days you shouldn't give her back haha.

But you keep saying you want to do everything in your power to contact them - it should be the other way around! If someone is missing their dog THEY should be looking for her. Of course if Nora of Chloe went missing you wouldn't want anyone to take them, but YOU would be doing everything to get them home, posting signs, vets, shelters, online, etc etc right? And so far nothing has been done for this cute girl. Not that I want to get your hopes up that she'll stay but... it kinda seems that way!

And if she really is a little monster girl - she very well may have been dumped. I found a chi, well really he was dumped out of a car by a park late at night near me I saw it, and I took him home and he lives with my mom. He was an angel till we decided to keep him, but he's really a MONSTER! Marks everything, doesn't like most people or dogs etc etc. No wonder they dumped him LOL. 

That picture is so so sweet. I really hope that they don't get split up. Its already a wonderful friendship. Sophie deserves a "sister"!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I hope your dd does get to keep her. Sounds like it was meant to be. Have fun camping. I love the photo of her and Sophie.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I totally hear ya.. thats part of the reason I think she may have been dumped. If they were super eager to get back I feel like I would have heard something by now. I just try not to get to excited about her staying.. of course even if we found out a few weeks down the road her owners wanted her back we would certainly do the right thing and return her. The lady from the shelter I have been in touch with said I shoud just keep her if I wanted after 10 days.. I guess thats how they do it- if no one claims them after that period they are placed for adoption. I think 10days is most certainly long enough for a caring owner to find their dog.. but like i said if they contact us way later down the road she will be rightfully returned.

I just wish you could all see where we found her... literally she woulda been eaten by something or died from the cold if my dad hadn't found her. I mean even drove a mile in both directions where he found her and no one recognized her.. not to say she didn't wander.. but its just weird she was walking in circles in one spot in the road.. almost as if she was just left there and was confused as to what to do next. But hey, you still never know. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that I will know a final answer soon enough... so tempted to take her to the groomers.. but I will wait it's still only been 2 days


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

My Cousin and his family had just got a big black labador I believe years back and one day some one just through another black dog into their back yard!! In the end they kept the precious girl and she gets along well with the bigger black girl dog.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

aww she's so cute I hope she hasn't just been dumped and that her owner see's your ads.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Quinn said:


> And if she really is a little monster girl - she very well may have been dumped. I found a chi, well really he was dumped out of a car by a park late at night near me I saw it, and I took him home and he lives with my mom. He was an angel till we decided to keep him, but he's really a MONSTER! Marks everything, doesn't like most people or dogs etc etc. No wonder they dumped him LOL.
> 
> That picture is so so sweet. I really hope that they don't get split up. Its already a wonderful friendship. Sophie deserves a "sister"!


That's what I was thinking. The owners may have felt as though she couldn't be trained. :-(


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Today one of the techs called me because she saw the flyer and said the dog looked exactly like a dog that went missing last month. She told me where the owner lived so.. I drove into town and knocked on their door... no one answer. I left one of my flyers in the door...but I saw the neighbor owned a car shop next door so I stopped in and talked to him.

I told him how we found this little dog.. and he said he saw our flyers at the corner store. He said the dog in the photo looks just like his neighbors dog, and he even told his neighbor (floofy's maybe owner) about the flyers and he said it wasn't his dog. The car shop guy then proceeded to tell me how he use to see it around and hasn't in the past few days. He then said "I think he may have dumped her, but he wouldn't tell me the truth anyways because he always lies". The guy looked sort of guilty as if he was trying to cover up for the guy... but I left my number for at floofy's maybe owner just in case. This guy swears its his neighbors dog, but the neighbor totally denied it to him. Don't know whether to believe the story, but my number was left at the neighbors house...and the flyers are around town. I am sure if it is his dog and he wants her back he will be able to reach me soon.


Ugg this is turning into such a crazy little adventure for all of us. No calls yet, we will just keep waiting.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

That's so sad. It happened to us too, a neighbor dumped some kitties just because we had 'horses' and my dad knew the neighbor 
but the guy lied to his face. Go with your first thought on it, you're probably right and caught the dude red handed...

If so, someone should take him to a strange place and let him wander for a while >.<


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope the guy doesn't want her back if he is the owner! He doesn't deserve her! If he dumped her, shame on him. Time will tell what happens .... I hope your dad gets to keep her. Can't wait to see what she looks like groomed. I bet she's really pretty!! Do you know how old she is?

Brodysmom


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

catalat said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Today one of the techs called me because she saw the flyer and said the dog looked exactly like a dog that went missing last month. She told me where the owner lived so.. I drove into town and knocked on their door... no one answer. I left one of my flyers in the door...but I saw the neighbor owned a car shop next door so I stopped in and talked to him.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!! How can some one do such a thing :'(


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It is sounding like the poor wee girl was dumped, if that neighbour thinks he knows the dog and the owner.

It's hard but you have been doing all you can and that is all anyone can do in that situation.

It's true what Quinn said, if she was my dog i would be doing everything in my power to find her and there would be flyers everywhere too!!
She wasnt in such a bad way that she could have been wandering for miles right?
It is still early days really and someone may come forward, hopefully someone that loves her loads cause she deserves it.
If not after a reasonable amount of time, she has joined your family by the looks of it. hehe!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yuck if that is her owner I hope he doesn't contact you... I would hate for her to end back up somewhere she isn't wanted. Poor girl. She looks so sweet.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

No calls yet! If that guy is her owner I hope he doesn't call, what a JERK!

Still thinking she was dumped... I feel like if someone desperately wanted her back Iw ould have heard something.

I am thinking she is about 8 months judging by her teeth. 

Looks like she is coming camping with us this weekend!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Woohooo! I know if she's missing a family she should go back but.... I really hope she stays!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Have a great time camping Cathryn !! Hope floofy-girl enjoys it. She looks like she fared well on her own anyway. she has got to be just about the happiest doggie ever to have made such wonderful friends.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww she is so lucky that you found her 

I found my Lourdes just like you found this little angel. That waiting was the hardest thing, but i did everything i could to find her owners - there was only silence... and eventually we stopped waiting and Lourdes stayed with us. 

Also you could try local police stations, especially for elderly people who might not have internet access or transport to search the pounds or local vets. 
Here (in Ireland) this is a law, that you have to notify the police if you don't won't to hand the dog to the pound, and then you can keep the dog, if no one claims her.

Kids are very helpful as well, try asking few in the area, they would remember if they have seen this dog around 

Good luck and I hope for the best - for you and your newcomer


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help! No calls or emails about her yet! Tomorrow it will be one week since we found her.

We had fun camping I will post photos soon


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I really hope you guys get to keep her... Good Luck with Floofy!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh My Lord!!! I'm on the edge of my seat with this thing. I'll bet that neighbor is telling the truth. He would have no reason to lie. If that's the case, Floofy is lucky. I'd be getting her groomed and buying her a collar and tag!!! LOL. Can't wait to see camping pics. How'd our little Nora do with her???


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I think we are going to do all that stuff soon.. I mean literally we have heard NOTHING and seen no signs or anything.

It seems as though there is no effort being made by her owner to find her. I will still keep my eyes and ears open.

Nora and Floofy and getting along WAY better... they actually played a little bit camping too. Nora takes a while to adjust to change, but is improving a lot! Thank goodness, her little bratish ways were starting to get on my nerves lol!


----------

